
How to build a capability within a big corporate? - vomitcoffin
I&#x27;ve recently been granted a small team in a big corporate. Does anyone have any tips in regards to defining and building a capability within the business? More specifically around DevOps and system architecture?
======
atsaloli
Read "The DevOps Handbook", lots of great tips in there. And congratulations!

